# broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace?



## gersting (Oct 23, 2003)

I've broken a small hard plastic vacuum line that runs along the intake manifold under the 2.8L engine cover. The line in question is marked in yellow in the pics.
http://1994v8thunderbird.blogspot.com/ 
I've checked in the VW manual (this is an Audi car), but the best I can determine is that this line runs to a "vacuum reservoir".








Can anyone tell me the function of this line?
Is it okay to leave patched, or should the whole thing be replaced? I cannot seem to locate that same plastic line, so what would be best.
thanks in advance-
gersting


----------



## jopr175 (May 10, 2004)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (gersting)*

i redid all my vac lines including that one with 3.5MM Silicone Vacuum Hose from hightempsilicon.com
your car will run better if there are no vac leaks, if the tape is holding up it's not hurting anything though


----------



## gersting (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (jopr175)*

The tape is just a marker on the tubing, there is a small rubber hose that I used to butt-splice the line back together. 
I'm a little apprehensive about replacing all the lines though...so many in there. Was your experience a complete pain, or worth it?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (gersting)*

just do one at a time and you will not get lost. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gersting (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (ps2375)*

Anyone know of a "harness" that is car specific to replace the whole vacuum line system? 
Or do you just get bulk vacuum line and cut to length as you go?


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (gersting)*

get bulk, usually takes me about 45 min to do them all. Be careful with the plastic line, they get brittle. If they break, just make the vacuum line longer.


----------



## gersting (Oct 23, 2003)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (ps2375)*

sorry to pester...any PN you could provide for appropriate vacuum lines? Or do you go to local shop and just get a big fat coil of generic?
thanks


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (gersting)*

the second.I get the plain rubber hose, not the same cloth covered stuff. It tends to have thin walls and breaks down alot faster than the generic rubber hose that usually has thicker walls.


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: broken vacuum line...what does it do and how to replace? (ps2375)*

that vac hose goes to the vacuum resivour under the washer resivour


----------

